# Chromium browser wont start in FreeBSD 10



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi.
I have installed installed Chromium browser using pkg but it wont start.

This is my second day in FreeBSD. I don't know the path to the executable.

Commands in the terminal does not auto complete under a regular user.

I don't feel it is safe to launch a browser as root so I didn't try it.

How to troubleshoot ?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you have:

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```
in your /etc/sysctl.conf file? IIRC, www/chromium refuses to start without it.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry, one after-thought that I should have included in my previous post. After adding the line to /etc/sysctl.conf, you can run the command `sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1` to avoid having to reboot. Subsequent reboots will use /etc/sysctl.conf so you only have to issue the sysctl(8) command once.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

It worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hewitson (Mar 31, 2014)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> This is my second day in FreeBSD. I don't know the path to the executable.


You can use the `which` command to locate an executable that's in your PATH.


----------

